# Men how do you like your affection?



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

This is a spin off from the ladies thread.

Men. Besides sexual affection, what kind of affection do you like that makes you feel all warm and loving? Do you like being the little spoon? Do you like when we sit on your lap? What do you love that your wife does or wish she did?


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Read this to my husband, he said : nonsexual touching like holding his hand, cuddling on the couch, random hugs and kisses, and the occasional random butt squeeze. He also said he likes when I sit on his lap, or sit next to him with my legs over him.

Yup. He's a physical dude. His number one love language  and I happily oblige.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Aside from the occasional loving pneumothorax I mentioned; I liked her quick touch on my back as she walked past in the house. I also noticed when she occasionally rested her hand on my back or shoulder in public. No deep open display of affection but I noticed and it made me feel calm.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

My husband loves when I touch his butt lol. Maybe because he knows I love it, but he is a stomach sleeping and I like to cope a feel every once in a while.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My primary Love Language is physical touch. My wife, unfortunately ranks that very low. I like to be hugged and kissed. I like a back hug while I'm cooking, or just a good, long hug after work. I like to kiss, but she doesn't like her space invaded, so it happens rarely. I do like to spoon, and she likes that too. I like to hold hands but not for too long. For some reason that's the ONE physical affection I'm not as into. 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> My primary Love Language is physical touch. My wife, unfortunately ranks that very low. I like to be hugged and kissed. I like a back hug while I'm cooking, or just a good, long hug after work. I like to kiss, but she doesn't like her space invaded, so it happens rarely. I do like to spoon, and she likes that too. I like to hold hands but not for too long. For some reason that's the ONE physical affection I'm not as into.
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


We get that hand holding thing! We mainly do it in the car when he is driving, otherwise I usually link onto his arm as he walks with his hands in his pockets. Something about too warm hands and stiff fingers for us


----------



## Mr.StrongMan (Feb 10, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> This is a spin off from the ladies thread.
> 
> Men. Besides sexual affection, what kind of affection do you like that makes you feel all warm and loving? Do you like being the little spoon? Do you like when we sit on your lap? What do you love that your wife does or wish she did?


A nice long hug... a kiss, an I love you, positive affirmations...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I wouldn't know. If i ever get any from my wife i will post back.


----------



## racamnp (Feb 3, 2017)

katiecrna said:


> This is a spin off from the ladies thread.
> 
> Men. Besides sexual affection, what kind of affection do you like that makes you feel all warm and loving? Do you like being the little spoon? Do you like when we sit on your lap? What do you love that your wife does or wish she did?


Standing behind me & giving me one of those nice warm, raise your shoulders type of hug. I do it to her whenever I get the chance, she seems to love it. I just wish she would be the "hugger' instead of the "huggee". 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Does not really matter, anything you are comfortable with will do. preferably skin to skin. You must have the reasonable sexual freq. first, though, unlike with some women non-sexual touch is not a substitute...


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

anonmd said:


> Does not really matter, anything you are comfortable with will do. preferably skin to skin. You must have the reasonable sexual freq. first, though, unlike with some women non-sexual touch is not a substitute...




That's interesting because I see it a little different. You need to have non sexual affection first in order to have frequent sexual encounters. I don't think there is any replacement for non sexual contact either.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

katiecrna said:


> This is a spin off from the ladies thread.
> 
> Men. Besides sexual affection, what kind of affection do you like that makes you feel all warm and loving? Do you like being the little spoon? Do you like when we sit on your lap? What do you love that your wife does or wish she did?



I love it when Mrs.CuddleBug licks my neck and my ears. Drives me crazy. She knows this and does it well.


----------



## pag1617 (Jan 26, 2017)

I show affection through acts of service. I like when my wife keeps the house clean, does the little things for me....but those things are very few and far between


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I simply want her to unflinchingly gaze into my eyes like there's no tomorrow!*


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

My type of affection is being left alone in my mancave with a locked door to assure that happens.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I know you asked the guys, but apart from lots of sex my H loves hugs esp when he comes home from work. Due to my own past I was not a very tactile person even with my kids but i have learned over the years to change that, so give hugs as much as possible. 
He also loves head massages.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

A lot of our touch is sexual, that said I really like it when my wife locks her arm around me when we're walking together.

One of the ongoing highlights for me though in terms of affection, is the fact that my wife and I both enjoy talking with each other a lot.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

katiecrna said:


> That's interesting because I see it a little different. You need to have non sexual affection first in order to have frequent sexual encounters. I don't think there is any replacement for non sexual contact either.


Venus vs. Mars


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure how it started but she likes to lay on top of me. It's her spot so she says. She does a terrific arm and shoulder massage in reciprocation she gets her feet massaged (size 5 1/2 beauties) and her hair stroked.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

katiecrna said:


> My husband loves when I touch his butt lol. Maybe because he knows I love it, but he is a stomach sleeping and I like to cope a feel every once in a while.


I'm crazy about my husband's butt too. I love to spank it, grab it, caress it when he sleeps, rub it, stare at it when he's not noticing. 

I'm a butt fiend.


----------



## niceguy80 (Feb 6, 2017)

blueinbr said:


> I wouldn't know. If i ever get any from my wife i will post back.


I was going to say the same.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

katiecrna said:


> This is a spin off from the ladies thread.
> 
> Men. Besides sexual affection, what kind of affection do you like that makes you feel all warm and loving? Do you like being the little spoon? Do you like when we sit on your lap? What do you love that your wife does or wish she did?


I can't think of a type of affection that I would not like. I would also reciprocate.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Just any sort of touching is fine. She doesn't do it very much but I love it when she does it.

Not that I'm starved for affection, as we do touch and snuggle in bed, but it would just be a nice addition to have it other times.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

When I first read the title of the thread my answer was "on my Pen!s" 

But seriously gentle touches of my leg, butt, back.

Non physical? Taking interest in "my" things. Golf, art, etc.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Simply hand holding.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Massages are nice. Really just something as simple as curling up when we watch TV / movie, hand under my shirt on my chest. Otherwise, a lot of steak :grin2:


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm lucky to be the first woman to give my partner baths, massages and pedicures. All 3 consecutively in that order and boy does he turn all mushy. Dem hooves were jacked up from track and football, now he's so proud of his "dainty little feet", as he loves to put it.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

As long as it comes with a pan of brownies, I'm thrilled with anything!


----------



## M61 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd have to agree with blueinbr... If I could get any affection, I'd grin all day... so I'll have to come back if / when that happens!


----------



## m00nman (Nov 29, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> I wouldn't know. If i ever get any from my wife i will post back.





M61 said:


> I'd have to agree with blueinbr... If I could get any affection, I'd grin all day... so I'll have to come back if / when that happens!


Sadly, I'm in this camp as well. I've only gotten halfway through the 5 love languages but certainly mine appear to be a combination of physical contact, spending quality time together and words of affirmation - none of which I get very frequently, so I'd admittedly very needy. Most of the time, we're barely together and when we are she's preoccupied with her iPhone. She rarely initiates touch and when I try to touch her there seems to be no response at all other than an aire of annoyance, followed soon after by withdrawing from my presence. 

Back to the question at hand though, I would love nothing more than to have her just sit beside me and lay her head on my shoulder while watching a movie or for her to show some initiate as small as just playing footsie in bed. Lying beside her at night I am drawn to her warmth and when she gets up I find myself get intoxicated in the smell of her pillow.


----------

